# ¿Tienen santo las instituciones, las profesiones o las cosas en vuestros país?



## michita

Hace unos días leí una antigua discusión de Ilmo sobre la celebración del día del Santo de las personas en España. Para mí era de suponer que no se celebrara en los países no católico, pero me sorprendieron bastante las respuestas de personas de países que sí lo son.

En mi entorno no se suele celebrar, pero sí nos felicitamos. Se le da más importancia al día del cumpleaños o, incluso, los institucionalizados por el comercio: el día del padre, de la madre, etc.

Llegados a este punto: ¿sabeis que muchas instituciones, profesiones o cosas tienen su Santo en España? Os pongo unos ejemplos: San Cristóbal es el patrón de los conductores, San Judas Tadeo el de las causas perdidas, la Virgen del Carmen, la de los marineros y pescadores, la de Hacienda, (paradójico), la Virgen del Perpetuo Socorro, etc.

¿Hay algo parecido en vuestros países?


----------



## winegrower

Sorry I don't speak spanish, so I only caught what I could with my italian. I hope you'll understand my post, since I think the old thread you mentioned was in english. In Greece in addition to names, we also have saints for professions, cities and other things like S. Christoforos patron of drivers and voyagers, Saint Barbara of the artillery,S. Nicolaos of the sailors, the Archangel Gabriel of postmen, Saint Heleni of blacksmiths, the Three Hierarchs of schools and teachers, S.Demetrios of the city of Thessaloniki etc.
I could name a lot more but I think I gave you an idea!


----------



## la_machy

Hola.

En México, que es un país mayormente católico, tenemos a la Virgen de Guadalupe que además de ser la patrona de los Mexicanos católicos, es la la Virgen Patrona de las Instituciones Bancarias, así que el día 12 de Diciembre, que es la festividad de la virgen, los bancos no trabajan. Santa Cecilia es la santa de los músicos, Santa Lucía de las personas invidentes y San Martin Caballero el patrón de los viajeros.
También es muy socorrido San Judas Tadeo, santo de las causas difíciles, San peregrino es el Santo de los enfermos con cáncer y El arcangel Rafael es el médico divino.
Se imaginarán que en tal país católico, hay una larga lista de Santos Patronos, pero esos son los más conocidos, al menos por mi.


Saludos


----------



## michita

Yo no he mencionado las ciudades porque pensé que iba a ser interminable. En España cada pueblo tiene su patrón y además su patrona.
Sin embargo veo que algunos patronos son universales, como los músicos, los de los conductores, la de la artillería. Me gustaría saber si estos santos coinciden en otros países, al menos, los católicos.

I did'nt mention the cities, because I thought that it will not finish. In Spain almost every village has its man patron and its woman patron.

But I can see that some of them seem universal, like the musics, the drivers, the artillery. I would like to know if these saints are the same in other countries, catholic at least.

Un saludo.


----------



## Polizón

En los puertos pequeros se celebra siempre el día de San Pedro. Las enfermeras y la policía peruana (institución) tienen como patrona a Santa Rosa de Lima. En la selva peruana (lo que supone varios departamentos) se celebra el día de San Juan.
Hay una variedad muy vasta. Hasta los presos tienen a quien rezarle.
En países católicos como el nuestro, eso es muy común.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

la_machy said:


> Hola.
> 
> En México, que es un país mayormente católico, tenemos a la Virgen de Guadalupe que además de ser la patrona de los Mexicanos católicos, es la la Virgen Patrona de las Instituciones Bancarias (¡Ah caray, esa no me la sabía!), así que el día 12 de Diciembre, que es la festividad de la virgen, los bancos no trabajan. Santa Cecilia es la santa de los músicos, Santa Lucía de las personas invidentes y San Martin Caballero el patrón de los viajeros.
> También es muy socorrido San Judas Tadeo, santo de las causas difíciles, San peregrino es el Santo de los enfermos con cáncer y El arcangel Rafael es el médico divino. Los santos y santas son _catalogados _por lo general por el martirio que sufrieron: a Lucía le arrancaron los ojos, por ello es la patrona de los ciergos, y así sucesivamente.
> Se imaginarán que en tal país católico, hay una larga lista de Santos Patronos, pero esos son los más conocidos, al menos por mi.
> Y no sólo hay santo(a)s para cosas o personas: ¿quién es el Santo Patrono de los animales? ¡Ese, San Francisco! El 4 de octubre, se acostumbra llevar cualquier animalito a la iglesia para que sea bendecido.
> Y el Santo Patrono de los albañiles NO es una persona... es la Santa Cruz, es decir, la cruz en la que fue crucifidado Jesús, descubierta, dice la leyenda, precisamente por albañiles. Día importantísimo para ese gremio en México.
> http://www.redescolar.ilce.edu.mx/redescolar/efemerides/mayo/trad-3.htm
> El dueño de la obra _tiene que ponerse guapo _ese día e invitar todo: comida, bebida, música. Los albañiles sólo ponen su presencia... y la cruz que ellos adornan.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Han mencionado tantos que antes que decir este coincide y este no, te hago mi propia listita (de los que me acuerdo, claro) y vos comparala:
San Cayetano, del trabajo
Santa Lucía, de los ciegos
San Expedito, de las causas judiciales o relacionadas con trámites
San Cristóbal, de los viajeros
Santa Bárbara, de la artillería o de los artilleros
Los gemelos San Cosme y San Damián, de la medicina
La Virgen de Guadalupe, patrona de las embarazadas
San Roque y San Francisco, de los animales.
Y hace poquito me he enterado que San Eloy, patrono de los joyeros, es también patrono de la numismática.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Calambur said:


> Han mencionado tantos que antes que decir este coincide y este no, te hago mi propia listita (de los que me acuerdo, claro) y vos comparala:
> San Cayetano, del trabajo
> Santa Lucía, de los ciegos
> San Expedito, de las causas judiciales o relacionadas con trámites
> San Cristóbal, de los viajeros
> Santa Bárbara, de la artillería o de los artilleros
> Los gemelos San Cosme y San Damián, de la medicina
> La Virgen de Guadalupe, patrona de las embarazadas
> San Roque y San Francisco, de los animales.
> Y hace poquito me he enterado que San Eloy, patrono de los joyeros, es también patrono de la numismática.


 
Gracias. Me llama muchísimo la atención que, por una parte, la Virgen de Guadalupe sea la patrona de los empleados bancarios y, según tú, de las embarazadas. ¿Me podrían decir de dónde sacan esto? Como mexicano, jamás lo había escuchado. 
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Gracias. Me llama muchísimo la atención que, por una parte, la Virgen de Guadalupe sea la patrona de los empleados bancarios y, según tú, de las embarazadas. ¿Me podrían decir de dónde sacan esto? Como mexicano, jamás lo había escuchado.
> Saludos.


Hace un tiempo hice de asistente/ayudante en una santería, y allí me enteré de quién era patrono de qué o de quiénes, entre los cuales estaba la Virgen de Guadalupe como patrona de las embarazadas.
Aquí podés ver algo del tema (lo encontré de casualidad), y también aquí (esta es una página de la Argentina).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gracias. Se aclara todo. En *Cuba* y *Argentina.*
Verdaderamente curioso: nunca había escuchado esto en *México.*
Santo/as, vírgenes peregrinos, además.


----------



## elirlandes

En Irlanda - país católica claro - tenemos a todos los mismos santos, y además más santos del culto de la iglesia Celta del catolicismo... os recuerdo, en lo que fue la edad media para lo demás de Europa, nosotros tuvimos nuestra edad dorada en la "isla de santos y escolares", y a falta de contacto regular con Roma son muchos de los religiosos de esa época que se consideran santos en Irlanda que son poco conocidos fuera del país.

También son muchos los "patrones y patronas" - muchas compartidas con la iglesia romana por todo el mundo, y otros que son particulares a nuestros santos:

San Patricio [Naomh Pádraig] : patrón de Irlanda, de los enginieros, contra los serpientes - Celebrado el 17 de marzo

Santa Brigida [Naomh Bríd] : patróna de Irlanda, de la primavera: Celebrada el 1 y el 2 de febrero - día oficial del comienzo de primavera en Irlanda

San Columba [Naomh Colm Cille] patrón de poetas, de los encuadernadores
San Albeus [Naomh Ailbhe] patrón de los lobos
San Brendan el navigador [Naomh Bréanainn] : patron de los navigadores, marineros, las ballenas - éste llego a Islandia (seguro) en el siglo VI, y supuestamente hasta las costas de lo que es hoy día Canadá, 8 siglos antes de que Colón cruzó el Atlántico...
Bueno - y muchos más...

No nos felecitamos el día del Santo aquí, y de hecho, poca gente sabría el día de su santo. Eso sí, como la educación en Irlanda es mayormente católica, diría que el 80% de los colegios son nombrados por algún santo, y esas instituciones suelen celebrar el día del Santo patrón del colegio.

Otra cosa muy distinto en el culto de los santos entre Irlanda y el mundo hispanohablante es el tema de las Virgines. No tenemos (ni logramos captar) la idea de las tantas personajes que veáis en la virgen María. 
La Virgen del Carmen, del Pilar, de la Victoria, de Guadalupe etc...
Tenemos a la virgen Santa María, pero solo hay un culto de ella y no se entiende muy bien como vosotros tenéis diferentes versiones de ella que pueden ser patronas de cosas distintas y con día festiva distinta...


----------



## la_machy

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Gracias. Me llama muchísimo la atención que, por una parte, la Virgen de Guadalupe sea la patrona de los empleados bancarios y, según tú, de las embarazadas. ¿Me podrían decir de dónde sacan esto? Como mexicano, jamás lo había escuchado.
> Saludos.


 
Juan Jacob, yo fui ejecutiva en un banco en Hermosillo durante siete añitos  y creeme que sé de lo que hablo, de hecho la posada siempre era el día 11 de Diciembre porque el 12 no se trabajaba. Si tienes algún conocido en algún banco en México,  te recomiendo le preguntes


Saludos


----------



## DMichel

Hola a todos: yo tampoco sabía que la Virgen de Guadalupe fuera patrona específicamente de por ejemplo los empleados bancarios o las embarazadas, pero sí que es la Patrona de México y que se celebra su día el 12 de Diciembre (por las apariciones a Juan Diego).  Siempre se aprende algo nuevo...

Y ¿qué no nos estamos olvidando de San Antonio. Santo de las Casaderas? y aquello de que hay que ponerlo de cabeza para conseguir novio...


----------



## Calambur

¡Claro! Nos olvidamos de San Antonio. Aquí les dejo la última estrofa de un poema de Rosalía de Castro, titulado "San Antonio bendito".
*San Antonio bendito,*
*dádeme un home,*
*anque me mate,*
*anque me esfole.*
*Que, zambo ou trenco,*
*sempre é bó ter un home*
*para un remedio.*


----------



## Polizón

Hola:

Tengo entendido que Brasil es el país con más habitantes que profesan la religión católica. Así como ha participado un irlandés, sería interesante ver el comentario de un brasileño en este hilo.

Por lo pronto en el Perú, además de Santa Rosa de Lima, también está San Martin de Porres.Aquí y aquí les dejo unos artículos. en la parte final verán los patronazgos.

elirlandes: lo de las diferentes versiones de la virgen María es un tema que puede ser materia de otro hilo. Pero en resumidas cuentas es la misma virgen María a quienes los habitantes de una zona la han denominado de una manera u otra. Como que han creado diferentes versiones de la misma María. Igual es con Jesucristo. En el Perú es muy conocido y venerado el Señor de los Milagros. Las procesiones son tan populares como las de San Patricio en Irlanda.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## ordira

En algunos círculos especializados se hacen eventos relacionados con San Jerónimo, santo de los traductores.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela las instituciones bancarias y las empresas de seguros tienen días feriados por celebración de santos, siempre son los lunes, aunque no necesariamente deben coincidir con el día del santo, por ejemplo para este año ellos celebrarían así:

Enero: 05 - Día de Reyes
Mayo: 01 - Ascensión del Señor
Junio: 15 - Corpus Christy / 29 - San Pedro y San Pablo
Agosto: 15 - Asunción de Nuestra Señora
Noviembre: 01 - Día de todos los santos 
Diciembre: 07 Día de la Inmaculada Concepción

También tengo entendido que Santa Marta es la Santa de los Hoteleros. 

Saludos.-


----------



## sunce

Alguno más:
Santo Tomás de Aquino, de los estudiantes.
San Raimundo Peñafort, de los abogados.
San Isidro Labrador, de los agricultores.
San José, de los carpinteros.
San José de Calasanz, de los maestros
....


----------



## B.P.R.

DMichel said:


> Y ¿qué no nos estamos olvidando de San Antonio. Santo de las Casaderas? y aquello de que hay que ponerlo de cabeza para conseguir novio...


En Madrid (me figuro que en el resto de España también), además de rezarle a San Antonio para conseguir novio, se le reza para encontrar las cosas perdidas.


----------



## Calambur

B.P.R. said:


> En Madrid (me figuro que en el resto de España también), además de rezarle a San Antonio para conseguir novio, se le reza para encontrar las cosas perdidas.


Por aquí también, y si la cosa perdida no aparece, se pone la imagen de San Antonio patitas para arriba, ¡para que aprenda!


----------



## la_machy

> Por aquí también, y si la cosa perdida no aparece, se pone la imagen de San Antonio patitas para arriba, ¡para que aprenda!


 
También se pone _patas pa' rriba _cuando no trae al novio .

Aca en Hermosillo cuando es día de San Antonio muchas chicas en busca de galán van a la iglesia del santo y le llevan un morralito con 13 monedas...nunca he sabido por qué (¿será soborno?...como yo nunca he ocupado  a San Antonio para eso).


Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Santa Lucía debe estar pluriempleada porque por aquí es la patrona de las sastras, modistas y bordadoras. Lo celebran el 13 de diciembre.

El patrón de los animales es San Antonio Abad, que se celebra el 17 de enero. 

Y ante la imagen de San Antonio de Padua van las jóvenes casaderas a pedir novio, el 13 de junio.

San Raimundo de Peñafort es el patrón de los abogados.
Y Santo Domingo de la Calzada el de los Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos.

Las fuerzas armadas españolas reparten el trabajo:
La Purísima Concepción = Cuerpo de Artillería.
Santiago Apóstol = Caballería
Santa Bárbara = Artillería
Santa Teresa de Jesús = Cuerpo de Intendencia
Nuestra Sra. del Perpetuo Socorro = Sanidad Militar
Fernando III el Santo = Arma de Ingenieros
San Cristóbal = Automovilismo
Virgen del Carmen = de la Marina
Nuestra Sra. de Loreto = de Aviación
Virgen del Pilar = de la Guardia Civil.

Ah, y el 31 de diciembre, Nuestra Señora de la Leche y del Buen Parto.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Hace poco, en México, hubo una misa a la que acudieron muchísimos políticos mafiosos, a celebrar el día de santo Tomás Moro, su patrono.

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

flljob said:


> Hace poco, en México, hubo una misa a la que acudieron muchísimos políticos mafiosos, a celebrar el día de santo Tomás Moro, su patrono.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¿No sería ''Malverde'', flljob?


Saludos


----------



## flljob

la_machy said:


> ¿No sería ''Malverde'', flljob?
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
No. A ese le rezan a oscuritas. De día prefieren santos oficiales.

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

flljob said:


> No. A ese le rezan a oscuritas. De día prefieren santos oficiales.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ahhh...


----------



## Neuromante

Los Santos Patrones los establece el Vaticano dentro de la religión Católica, al margen de que por tradición local en algunos lugares se añadan otros no oficiales.
Todas las religiones tienen santos o alguna clase de equivalencia, salvo los protestantes y, creo, los luteranos. Estas religiones abolieron el culto a los santos, así que es obvio que no tengan Santos Patrones. 
Las Iglesias Ortodoxas solo reconocen como Santos hasta una fecha determinada, los posteriores para ellos no lo son.

El Hinduísmo los tiene, aunque en la mayoría de los casos sean Dioses o Avatares.


La verdad es que no entiendo el relacionar Catolisismo, España y Santos Patrones en el primer post


----------



## flljob

Yo siempre había oído _santo patr*ono*_. Veo que en España prefieren _santo patr*ón*_. ¿Cuál es la correcta?

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Neuromante said:


> Los Santos Patrones los establece el Vaticano dentro de la religión Católica, al margen de que por tradición local en algunos lugares se añadan otros no oficiales.
> Todas las religiones tienen santos o alguna clase de equivalencia, salvo los protestantes y, creo, los luteranos. Estas religiones abolieron el culto a los santos, así que es obvio que no tengan Santos Patrones.
> Las Iglesias Ortodoxas solo reconocen como Santos hasta una fecha determinada, los posteriores para ellos no lo son.
> 
> El Hinduísmo los tiene, aunque en la mayoría de los casos sean Dioses o Avatares.
> 
> 
> La verdad es que no entiendo el relacionar Catolisismo, España y Santos Patrones en el primer post


 
Creo que la pregunta inicial va más por el lado de asociar tal o cual santo como patrono o "patrón" de una determinada actividad.

En Colombia sí se tenemos esa costumbre respecto a ciertas figuras, como la Virgen del Carmen para marineros y conductores, que recuerde.

Saludos,


----------



## MakubeX

Como curiosidad, creo que el santo patrón que designó la Santa Sede para Internet es Santiago Alberione, aunque... a mi me hubiese hecho mas gracia que la elegida hubiera sido "Santa Tecla", je, je.


----------



## Pinairun

Santa Tecla es la patrona de la ciudad de Tarragona (España).


----------



## almufadado

In Portugal, is an secular state (estado laico) where there is no official religion and the constitution grants both religious freedom and of worship.

That said, is also good to know that is the European country with the most official religious holidays all set by the Roman Catholic faith. 

As hope is the last to go, I still want the official Muslim, Hindu, Jewish and Buddhists (and why not the Sikh ones)  holidays also to be included as national holidays.

All cities have a patron saint (Padroeiro).

Almost all institutions ans professional associations have a patron saint, at least the older ones.

Also there are saints for almost every kind of activity.

Examples:

Portugal has, since 1934 declared by o Pope Pio XI  Saint Anthony of Padua (Santo Antônio (de Pádua) _o padroeiro de Portugal_)

*In Lisbon, *_São Vicente_ (Saint Vicent) is still the saint patron (_civitatis  Ulissiponensis protector) _since 1173.

After the 1755 earthquake, *Saint Anthony of Padua*, started to gain importance within the people of the city, making his feast day, June 13, overthrow all others, until becoming Lisbon's municipal holiday, celebrated with parades (marchas populares) and marriages of young humble couples (casamentos de Santo António), and he is one of the saints celebrated in the Brazilian Festa Junina (along with John the Baptist and Saint Peter).

*Saint Vicent* is a Saint of many invocations :
he is generally the patron of the orphans but also of the widows and of the poor. In Portugal, he was named Saint of the navigators (dos navegadores), in Spain, the patron saint of taylors and in France of the wine growers.

Oporto (Porto) has* Saint John (São João)* as is patron. There are big festivities, in the municipal holiday on June, 24, that include nowadays a plastic hammer that honks as people smash it (gently ) on everybody head as they pass. On the old day was "alho porro" (garlic spurs (? -I'll check!).


*Saint Peter *is also the saint patron of many cities (póvoa do Varzim)
including all cities and places named after him (São Pedro de Sintra, etc). He is, generally, the saint patron of fishermen.

The railway works have Saint Catherine of Alexandria 
as their patron saint (Padroeira) also know as "Nª Srª dos Caminhos de ferro, padroeira da C.P." literally Our Lady of the rail ways, Saint patron of the Railways company .

Saint Augustine (Santo Agostinho) is the patron saint of beer makers, printers and theologs as of many cities too.

*SANTA APOLÔNIA* (saint ?) one of the virgin martyrs that died in Alexandria became so popular  that is still invoqued in teeth ackes, so was logically choosen as the the saint patron of Odontology (dentistry) (_PADROEIRA_ da Odontologia e dos dentistas). 

Another popular saint is *Sant Elizabeth (Santa Isabel ou Rainha Santa Isabel).* Elizabeth of Portugal was born on 1271 in Zaragoza, Spain. Zaragoza is the capital of Aragon. The court of Aragon in which she grew up was very immoral, but she maintained her virtue and her integrity. In 1283, when she was twelve, she was married to Denis of Portugal. The marriage was political, to bring about an alliance between Portugal and Aragon.She constantly gave out alms to all those who needed it so much that her husband objected. 
One day while she was on her way to visit a poor family with her apron full of bread, her husband intercepted her and demanded to know what she was carrying in her apron. She opened it up and he saw only roses, so he let her go on her way
For this miracle she became the saint patron of bread makers (Padroeira  dos Panificadores)

The Official national religious holiday are :

1 de Janeiro     Quinta-feira     Ano Novo
24 de Fevereiro     Terça-feira     Carnaval
10 de Abril     Sexta-feira     Sexta-feira Santa
12 de Abril     Domingo     Páscoa
11 de Junho     Quinta-feira     Corpo de Deus
15 de Agosto     Sábado     Assunção de Maria
1 de Novembro     Domingo     Dia de Todos-os-Santos
8 de Dezembro     Terça-feira     Imaculada Conceição
25 de Dezembro     Sexta-feira     Natal


----------



## Carfer

Voy a añadir, si me lo permiten, dos curiosidades a la muy colorida descripción que almufadado hizo de la situación en Portugal: 
La Imaculada Concepción es la santa patrona de Portugal (incluso me parece que suele ser llamada Reyna de Portugal - contradictoriamente, para los que no lo saben, Portugal es la segunda república más antigua de Europa, tras Francia y desde 1910 que la Iglesia quedó separada del Estado). La primera curiosidad es que, además de patrona, la Virgen es también general del ejército portugués y cobra sueldo, claro, puntualmente percibido todos los meses.
La segunda respecta a Santo Antonio de Lisboa o de Padua (es lo mismo personaje, el santo nació en Lisboa, aunque vivió su corta vida adulta en Padua) quién, aunque no sea el patrono de la ciudad, es su santo más popular; incluso es su día, el 13 de junio, que es festivo en Lisboa y no el día de San Vicente, el patrono oficial. Muerto hacía casi cuatro siglos, sentó plaza en el ejército portugués en 1665 como simple tropa. Elevado a capitán pocos años después, en 1810 fue promovido a teniente-coronel y hasta hoy, igual que la Virgen, sigue cobrando su sueldo (aquí debo poner que Portugal no ha tenido ninguna guerra con los españoles, en contra de quién el santo fue mobilizado, desde hace dos siglos). 
Además de oficial del ejército portugués, San António fue también oficial del ejército brasileño. Simple tropa en 1685, fue promovido a capitán del ejército colonial en 1711 y a teniente-coronel en 1814, aún bajo domínio portugués. Cobró sueldo hasta que el marechal Hermes da Fonseca, Presidente de la República de Brasil, le mandó suspender el pago.


----------



## Hidrocálida

la_machy said:


> ¿No sería ''Malverde'', flljob?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Nota aparte creo que "San Jesus Malverde" en estos últimos años ha hecho bien su trabajo  en México , como que ha protegido muy bien a sus creyentes.
Pd Jesus Malverde es el santo patrono de los narcotraficantes(no reconocido por el Vaticano).
*Jesus Malverde is an unofficial saint beloved by mexican narcotics traffickers.*
Saludos


----------



## almufadado

Historia de San Antonino de Padua  (Santo António de Pádua (ou de Lisboa))

 San Antonino es conocido en todo el mundo. Sus santuarios, capillas y pequeñas basílica son veneradas por los creyentes de todas las clases sociales. Es patron de muchas localidades. Llamado por San Antonino nació en Lisboa en la capital portuguesa. Se trata por San Antonino de Padua, porque en esta ciudad  de Italia trabajó en el final de su vida y ahí está enterrado. 

 Según la antigua tradición, la fecha de su nacimiento es el 15 de agosto de 1196. Su padre, Martinho Bulhões, fue caballero del rey Don Afonso I (1139-1185), descendiente de los cruzados, su madre, Teresa de Taveira, viniera de familia noble. Bautizados en la catedral, conocida como la Catedral Patriarcal, recibió el nombre de Fernando significa "audaz defensor de la paz." La biografía de 1316 de Fernando el hecho de que, pronto, puso de manifiesto "ser de buen carácter" y, sobre todo, le gustara hacer donaciones a los pobres. 

 En 1210 fue a estudiar con la Canon de San Agustín,  en Lisboa, después en el Monasterio de Santa Cruz en Coimbra. 

Más tarde sus escritos y la predicación, podemos concluir que Fernando tomó intensamente las posibilidades de estudios que se ofrecieron en Santa Cruz. Dedicado principalmente a la Escritura, en el estudio y la meditación. 

 El Papa Gregorio IX lo hay designado como "Arca del Testigo" y Papa Pius XII, para poner a Doctor de la Iglesia, le dio el título de "Master Evangelio." En Coimbra, es ordenado para el año 1219. 

 Alentado por los primeros mártires franciscanos en Marruecos, entró en la Orden que Cônego Fernando idealista de Asís, Francisco, que revitalizar el espíritu de la iglesia evangélica y misionera (finales de junio de 1220). Recibió el nombre del Padre Antonio. 

 Como franciscano, vivió años de retiro en la ermita, fue el primer profesor de teología de los frailes, a petición de la de San Francisco, predicador evangelista y de profunda inteligencia y el corazón, que fue arrastrado por la multitud en Italia, Francia y de nuevo en Italia como Superior de los conventos, brilló por sincera humildad y la caridad, la devoción y celo le llevó a servir a los pobres en sus necesidades espirituales y materiales, y la milagrosa intervención de su profunda oración. 

 La última frase de la vida de Frei Antonino le pasó en Padua, en una intensa actividad de los empleadores. Murió en Conventinho de Arcella, afueras de Padua, en la tarde del 13 de junio de 1231. Al mismo tiempo, sin que nadie lo había anunciado, los hijos de Padua tiene que correr por las calles exclamar: "El Santo está muerto ! Murió el sacerdote santo! San Antonino murió! " 

 Algunos datos de Santo Antônio  

     * Alrededor de 1195, en Lisboa, San Antonino fue bautizado en el nombre de Fernando. Con sólo 15 años de edad, se unió a la comunidad de la Canon Regular de San Agustín, en Lisboa. 
     * San Antonino decidió entrar en la Orden Franciscana frente a las reliquias de los cinco proto mártires franciscanos.  
     * Fiel a la regla franciscana, la gente la promoción de la lucha contra la adicción y la práctica de la moral cristiana.  
     * Enseñó teología en Bolonia admirablemente, Montpellier, Tolosa, Padua. Anterior a la de San Juan de la Cruz, San Antonio describe perfectamente las tres señales de la noche mística de los sentidos. 
     * Por la Pascua, en 1228, predicó en Roma, en presencia del Papa Gregorio IX.  
     * Cuaresma dio su predicación en febrero y marzo de 1231, y en el invierno de ese año, dijo que la "Sermones" en el invierno en Padua. 
     * Después de cantar un himno a la Virgen, murió el 13 de junio de 1231, con treinta y seis años.  
     * Once meses después de la muerte, San Antonio fue canonizado por gregarios IX, 30 de mayo de 1232.  
     * San Antonino tenía una hermana. Su nombre era María. Vivió en el momento de su canonización.  
     * El porcentaje de la adoración es el santuario de San Antonino de Padua, donde el idioma se mantiene.  
     * 12 de agosto de 1890: la fecha de origen de los "Pan de San Antonino", en Toulon, Francia.  
     Día 05 * de enero de 1981: fecha de la repatriación de los restos del santo en Páduse nuevo reconocimiento.  
     * San Antonino es, ante todo, un gran orador, teólogo, profesor y doctor escolástico y también es un asceta y un místico.  
     * Entre los títulos con los que es conocido popularmente son: patrona del amor y el matrimonio, restaurador de la pérdida de las cosas. 
[...]
 Frei Agostinho S. Piccolo, OFM, de "Santo Antônio hacer en todo el mundo," Voces.

I am sorry for my (and google too) bad spannish !


----------



## nic4

En Italia las mismas que en España.. 

ciao!


----------



## B.P.R.

flljob said:


> Yo siempre había oído _santo patr*ono*_. Veo que en España prefieren _santo patr*ón*_. ¿Cuál es la correcta?
> 
> Saludos



Es cierto que aquí es más común oír "santo patrón", pero también he oído "santo patrono". La RAE recoge las dos, así que supongo que las dos son correctas.

Atte: Belén.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Para conseguir un empleo se le reza a San Onofre.

Encontré una página sobre los santos patronos: http://www.corazones.org/santos/santos_temas/patronos_santos.htm

Saludos.-


----------



## elirlandes

Carfer said:


> La primera curiosidad es que, además de patrona, la Virgen es también general del ejército portugués y cobra sueldo, claro, puntualmente percibido todos los meses.
> 
> Además de oficial del ejército portugués, San António fue también oficial del ejército brasileño. Simple tropa en 1685, fue promovido a capitán del ejército colonial en 1711 y a teniente-coronel en 1814, aún bajo domínio portugués. Cobró sueldo hasta que el marechal Hermes da Fonseca, Presidente de la República de Brasil, le mandó suspender el pago.



Very interesting - if a little strange...


----------



## almufadado

Hay también el costumbre de cuando se hace un brindis, se bota un poco de vino para el suelo y se dice :
- Para el santo !

Por lo que sé, parece ser un hábito gitano que se hay añadido a los costumbres portugueses.
En la Extremadura española también lo hay visto hacer .

​


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Portugal es la segunda república más antigua de Europa, tras Francia y desde 1910 que la Iglesia quedó separada del Estado).




Y bien, a pesar de ser antecesora de Portugal en la separación de la Iglesia y el Estado, Francia tiene como santa patrona principal a la Virgen María y como santos patrones secundarios a Juana de Arcos y Teresa de Lisieux...

Hay una listooooota de santos patrones en la Wikipedia francesa, por países, ciudades, profesiones...

Una vez oí que San Sebastián no sólo era el santo patron(o) de los arqueros sino también de los homosexuales (¿¿¿???)

En lo referente a nuestra actividad cotidiana no podemos dejar de mencionar a San Jerónimo, santo patrón de los traductores... y a Santa Rita de Casia, abogada de los imposibles y patrona de las causas desesperadas


----------

